# Homemade Cajun Apple Butter Injection Marinade



## chilerelleno (Sep 29, 2018)

I know lots of us love injecting our poultry and pork with a tasty Cajun Butter injection marinade, I sure do.
I've added a lil'zing to the standard recipe by adding apple juice, I like it and think you will too.

Great thing is that it is easy to make at home, here is the recipe for my *Cajun Apple Butter*.

This recipe is enough for  two chickens, a turkey or a large pork butt/shoulder.

*Cajun Apple Butter*
2 sticks of butter
1C  apple juice
3T Cajun spice mix
2T garlic, powder or granulated


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe, Chile.  It sounds, and looks great.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2018)

Recipe sounds good John, will have to give it a go sometime.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2018)

Sounds like a perfect recipe for just about any kind of meat!
Thanks for sharing it!
Al


----------

